# mac snow albino mated to a



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

mac snow albino x to the 3 girls below
supersnow ,=
sunglow,=
blizzard,=


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

rockkeeper said:


> mac snow albino x to the 3 girls below
> supersnow ,=
> sunglow,=
> blizzard,=


Assuming all the albinos (mack snow albino and sunglow) are Tremper albino, and the Sunglow is a SHTCT Tremper albino, also heterozygous for hypo....

Mack snow TAlbino x Supersnow will give:
50% Supersnow het TAlbino
50% Mack snow het TAlbino

Mack snow TAlbino x Sunglow will give:
25% Mack snow hypo TAlbino
25% Mack snow TAlbino
25% Hypo TAlbino
25% Normal het TAlbino
Offspring may show varying amounts of tangerine and reduced spotting.

Mack snow TAlbino x Blizzard will give:
50% Mack snow het TAlbino and Blizzard
50% Normal het TAlbino and Blizzard

%s quoted above are per egg not per clutch.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

many thanks m8, should keep me busy for next year


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

rockkeeper said:


> many thanks m8, should keep me busy for next year


Just a bit


----------



## ignorantshed (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey Chris how have u been, havnt seen ya about on the forums much lately, looks like u've added a few more leo's to the collections :2thumb:

Craig


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

> Just a bit


well i be keeping a mac snow jungle albino back to breed to those girls,

and so have few mac snow albino to let go,which are in the classifeds



> Hey Chris how have u been, havnt seen ya about on the forums much lately, looks like u've added a few more leo's to the collections


hi craig few to many i think lol


----------

